# Finished Photos of Trumpeter's 1/24 scale Hawker MKI Hurricane in BoB Markings



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Attached are a few photos of a model I finished last week. It is Trumpeter's 1/24 scale MKI Hurricane in Battle of Britain markings, built almost straight from the box. It was a fun build with no unexpected problems. The kit was issued in 2008 and has always been highly regarded for its accuracy. Like all Trumpeter kits I have built, I think it is over-engineered but still has fantastic detail. The model carries the markings of an aircraft assigned to No. 303 (Polish speaking) Squadron, which ended up being one of the most successful squadrons activated by RAF Fighter Command during the battle. Aircraft V6684 was flown by multiple pilots in the squadron and is credited with shooting down seven Luftwaffe aircraft between September 15 and October 10, 1940. It was written off in August 1942, after being damaged in a training accident near Arbroath, Scotland.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing/John P-Thanks s very much.

Phillip1


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That paint job rocks  Excellent.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee,

Thanks for the compliment.

Phillip1


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job! I always liked the Hurricane over the Spitfire..........


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I glad people are still commented on your plane! It gives me a chance to see it again and again and again - such a beauty! 🤙


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing-Thanks again for the kind words about the model.

scooke123-I too favor the Hurricane over the Spitfire. It was always over shadowed by the Spitfire but was a critical part of the RAF at the beginning of WWII. The Spitfire entered service only a year after the Hurricane, but it's state of the art engineering design (i.e. stressed metal skin/curved wing tips) were difficult to manufacture, causing early production numbers to be very low. The Hurricane on the other hand was very easy to manufacture (and repair). When the Battle of Britain began Hurricane equipped squadrons out numbered Spitfire equipment squadrons 3 to 1. By the end of the battle the Hurricane also outscored the Spitfire in air-to-air kills.

Phillip1


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Yes, I looked again! Still finding new details each time. 🤠


----------

